

Appcelerator comments on iPhone 4.0 ToS Sec. 3.3.1 - roder
http://developer.appcelerator.com/blog/2010/04/apple-4-0-and-titanium.html

======
g89
They've posted an update, here:
[http://developer.appcelerator.com/blog/2010/04/iphone-
os-4-0...](http://developer.appcelerator.com/blog/2010/04/iphone-
os-4-0-announcement-and-our-commitment-to-you.html)

Ansca think their Corona is fine, but no formal announcement yet. This might
have been posted before the SDK news hit though.
<http://twitter.com/ansca/status/11838677252>

I also wrote a blog entry listing some more of the SDKs/apps affected,
[http://gen89.net/2010/04/09/collateral-damage-the-iphone-
os-...](http://gen89.net/2010/04/09/collateral-damage-the-iphone-os-4-0-sdk/)
(THQ's Star Wars Trench Run is Unity based! They're going to annoy a lot of
big developers with this news.)

------
revolvingcur
It was 503'ing for awhile, but for the moment it appears that the entire
<http://developer.appcelerator.com/> subdomain is down.

------
jpcx01
They take it down? Anyone copy the text?

~~~
jameswragg
From @appcelerator: "we're trying to get a new set of EC2 servers online to
handle new load in traffic. please bear with us for a few more minutes."

Till it's back up, here's a snapshot of the blog post: <http://grab.by/3CUT>

~~~
jpcx01
thanks!

